# Koldby's Theater



## koldby (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi
Here are pictures of my almost done HT.
No the same kind of quality and attention to details as yours, but I am contend with the result.
:innocent:

koldby


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that at all koldby... nice screen, good lighting, comfy chairs, it looks great! How did you do the posters (that is, if you actually made them yourself)?

Edit: oops, just saw your other thread where it was explained.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice. I like the whole setup. Posters are good and the seats look very comfy. I am sure you will get hours of enjoyment in that theater! Good job!


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice room mate, love the posters!


----------



## koldby (Feb 22, 2014)

Heath Cunningham said:


> Nice room mate, love the posters!


Thanks!
The posters are actually acustic panels.
Koldby


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

koldby said:


> Thanks! The posters are actually acustic panels. Koldby


iyeah I thought so, very thoughtful, clever idea.


----------



## PlanetZoom (Jul 15, 2013)

Great setup! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks sweet,nice room.


----------



## koldby (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Guys
Thanks for the nice comments!!
Koldby


----------

